# Amazon.co.uk European Delivery



## siobhanwf

*NEW FROM AMAZON*!!!

How do I get FREE Super Saver Delivery?
Place over £25 of eligible items in your Shopping Basket.*
Proceed to checkout.
Make sure your items are being delivered to a single delivery address in the eligible European destination.
Select Super Saver Delivery as your delivery method. See your delivery times here.
Select "Group my items into as few deliveries as possible" as your delivery preference.


----------



## nandnjudge2

Yes Amazon now offer FREE delivery to Portugal on all orders over £25

Have a look here and see whats on offer on the grocery side quite amazing

Amazon.co.uk International & Speciality Food: World Cuisine, Natural and Organic Food, Wine, Champagne and much more

Here is a quick summary of just a few things I looked up

Spanish 376 items
Indian 435
Chinese 191
Japanese 85
Thai 107
Italian 174
French 198

And the list goes on, even stacks of old favourites from the UK, Tea Bags, Marmite, pet food, etc etc


----------



## siobhanwf

nandnjudge2 said:


> Yes Amazon now offer FREE delivery to Portugal on all orders over £25
> 
> Have a look here and see whats on offer on the grocery side quite amazing
> 
> Amazon.co.uk International & Speciality Food: World Cuisine, Natural and Organic Food, Wine, Champagne and much more
> 
> Here is a quick summary of just a few things I looked up
> 
> Spanish 376 items
> Indian 435
> Chinese 191
> Japanese 85
> Thai 107
> Italian 174
> French 198
> 
> And the list goes on, even stacks of old favourites from the UK, Tea Bags, Marmite, pet food, etc etc



Strange that link doesn't seem to work! I get this message:
_Looking for something? 
We're sorry. The Web address you entered is not a functioning page on our site. 

Go to Amazon.co.uk's Home Page_


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



nandnjudge2 said:


> Yes Amazon now offer FREE delivery to Portugal on all orders over £25
> 
> Have a look here and see whats on offer on the grocery side quite amazing
> 
> Amazon.co.uk International & Speciality Food: World Cuisine, Natural and Organic Food, Wine, Champagne and much more
> 
> Here is a quick summary of just a few things I looked up
> 
> Spanish 376 items
> Indian 435
> Chinese 191
> Japanese 85
> Thai 107
> Italian 174
> French 198
> 
> And the list goes on, even stacks of old favourites from the UK, Tea Bags, Marmite, pet food, etc etc


HI All

I am interested by the results from this post so here goes with more info.

It's ok using Amazon or any other company who delivers but at how much? 

I looked at a number of items on Amazon. Patak's Rogan Josh wholesale £5.98 at a local Liverpool wholesaler for a six pack. Amazon for the same item £5.69. I then did a search on Tesco on the price check. Tesco £1.48, Asda £1.48 and Sainsbury £1.00.

BLUE DRAGON STICKY PLUM ST/FRY 120G Amazon £6.21 for a pack of 12 
Tesco, Asda, Sainsbury all charge 95p a single packet for the same item.

Out of interest as i have an Off Licence here in Liverpool i looked at the top three Champagne's and all where the same price of me as they are on Amazon. 

I know many use UK shops and have things delivered. With a little care and free delivery Amazon could be better than all the rest. Plus free delivery.

Below is a link to the Tesco price checker Just put in the box what you want to find a price for.

If any member does place an order please keep the Forum informed as we can all learn and help each other.

Peter

Tesco Baskets at Price Check


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi All

After doing a test purchase it seems that Amazon Don't deliver the items i requested.

Patak's Rogan Josh.

Peter


----------



## MaidenScotland

siobhanwf said:


> Strange that link doesn't seem to work! I get this message:
> _Looking for something?
> We're sorry. The Web address you entered is not a functioning page on our site.
> 
> Go to Amazon.co.uk's Home Page_




Hi 


I get the same thing however if you go to the home page on the right hand side is the food shop and click on the link there


----------



## siobhanwf

PETERFC said:


> Hi All
> 
> After doing a test purchase it seems that Amazon Don't deliver the items i requested.
> 
> Patak's Rogan Josh.
> 
> Peter


You can buy this in Jumbo...or at Unionjacs who now deliver to the Tomar area!!
Cost less than 4!!


----------



## MaidenScotland

I tried to order items to send to my daughter in Spain...
* Ashoka Bombay Biryani - 280g (Buy 1 get 1 free) cannot be shipped to the selected address.
* Chief Hot & Spicy Duck/Goat Curry powder 85g cannot be shipped to the selected address.
* Truly Indian Bombay Biryani Meal Kit 250 g (Pack of 4) cannot be shipped to the selected address.
* Cadbury Pure Chocolate Variety Bag cannot be shipped to the selected address.
* Cadbury Chocolate Team Hamper cannot be shipped to the selected address.
* Natco Extra Hot Chilli Powder 1kg cannot be shipped to the selected address.
* Bonjour Snowman Hot Chocolate Maker cannot be shipped to the selected address.


Wonder what they do deliver?


----------



## siobhanwf

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> I get the same thing however if you go to the home page on the right hand side is the food shop and click on the link there



Thanks have found it now.

But WON'T be shopping with them afater looking at their prices.

Marmite Yeast Extract Paste In Glass Jar 125 g (Pack of 4)
by Marmite 

Price:	£5.56 (£11.12 / kg) at today's rate on xe.com that equates to 5.56 GBP	=	6.24935 euros

available in Unionjacs or E. Leclerc at between 2.49 and 2.89!!!! and you can buy single jars!!


----------



## siobhanwf

PLEASE NOTE THAT ALTHOUGH AMAZON ARE OFFERING FREE DELIVERY OUTSIDE THE UK TO EU COUNTRIES ON SUPER SAVER THEY WILL NOT DELIVERY FOOD ITEMS.

When you make the order it looks fine ...but..... when you go to the checkout page you are told that they do not deliver to your area!!!

that includes all of EU not just portugal


----------



## mwattie

I am trying to find the best area in portugal to buy furniture for my bedrooms and dining room.
I have been told pacos de ferrieira near Porto is very good, qand has the most choice. Does anybody know if there are some good furniture factories in the caldas da rainha/obidos areas as this would be nearer the Algarve where i am currently living. I am happy to fly to Porto and take a hired car, but how far is pacos de ferreira from Porto airport and are the factories easy to find ? Thanks for any help I can get Maree


----------

